# Good evening on Lmr



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Got out for a few hours 8-6. Found the fish very cooperative  Started throwing a red and white deceiver and caught several Smallies a couple small Hybrids and one small spot. No monsters but a couple hard fighters. Most of the fish were taken in faster water near tails of pools. Fun evening on the water.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

sweet......your killin me man.....the LMR looks more appealing to me all the time....but there is the issue of the pesky canoe livery floating people.....Its been some yrs back...I was on the LMR at a section called the Narrow's......Only time Ive fished that river.....and a herd of floaters are coming.....they see me fishing so 2 of the younger guys(kids) start beating the paddles on the gunnels of the canoe's.....needless to say I didn't catch anything.....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Flymaker said:


> sweet......your killin me man.....the LMR looks more appealing to me all the time...*.but there is the issue of the pesky canoe livery floating people.*....Its been some yrs back...I was on the LMR at a section called the Narrow's......Only time Ive fished that river.....and a herd of floaters are coming.....they see me fishing so 2 of the younger guys(kids) start beating the paddles on the gunnels of the canoe's.....needless to say I didn't catch anything.....


 Fish weekdays or after Labor-day or during a light rain--- you won't encounter a crowd  Good luck !


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Great job on the multispecies bass! Do you fish much topwater this time of year, and if so do you have much luck?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Dolomieu said:


> Great job on the multispecies bass! Do you fish much topwater this time of year, and if so do you have much luck?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Normally I fish top-water quit often. Only a few times this year---So-Far. Excellent way to catch Smallies and Rock-bass. Most summers find me throwing either a Crayfish or a small popper especially on small creeks and trib. As a general rule the smaller the water the more surface oriented the fish become. 
This season I've seen very few crayfish in the streams that I have fished. Anyone else notice a absence of crawdads ? ?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

garhtr, how do you like that reel? I've been looking for a cheap reel to put on a rod I don't use much anymore and that one caught my eye.

And those are some nice fish!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishinnick said:


> garhtr, how do you like that reel? I've been looking for a cheap reel to put on a rod I don't use much anymore and that one caught my eye.
> 
> And those are some nice fish!


 It seems to be pretty decent, 6 oz, holds 175 yards of backing, Drag is smooth. I picked it up in the Bargain Cave at Cabelas in Columbus for 20 bucks.{Time will be the real test} A friend gave my a 9ft 7-wgt Shimano ''Aeroglas'' rod and my Idea was to have a cheap outfit I could leave in my work truck at all times. I didn't care for the rod so I ordered the 3 Forks rod its on now. Still gonna pick up something for the Shimano rod someday soon.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

That is awesome man! I was out on the LMR allll day a little bit ago, and only caught a few dink smallies. I tried mostly clousers, some with bead chain and some with lead eyes, different colors, etc. It was a slightly cooler day though so that may have something to do with it.


----------

